# Definition of Gaper



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We had a thread about this a while ago, and all we could agree on is that we don't like them.

I've decided that (for me anyway) a gaper is someone who just skis or boards around oblivious to the fact that there are other people on the mountain - snaking lines, skiing slowly right past the bottom end of the feature, parking their stupid tween _ass_ on the landing, etc.

Grrrrrrr.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

urban dictionary has this covered pretty well Urban Dictionary: gaper


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who read Gaper and thought of it as a sexual reference?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

not anymore *shudder*


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Lmfao, I haven't actually heard this term in use but I'm definitely going to start. The urban dictionary definitions are priceless.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

GoPro gaper!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

This is my good friend from Moonlight in his Gaper day outfit


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> Am I the only one who read Gaper and thought of it as a sexual reference?



an asshole that's been used and abused so often that it doesn't readily close when an object (penis, dildo, zucchini, etc.) is removed from it.
"This porn whore is a vet! she's got a gaper!"

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

random skier/snowboarder: "hmmmmm, so. i see that there are some lines in the snow here off the trail on this side, leading up to this incline here which inexplicably also looks like a lip, which means...something. i can't put my finger on it. let me just park myself right in front of this lip-looking thing and figure it out. oh look! my friends are here! come, friends! let's all gather here and ponder this perplexing quandary!"
me: "FUUUUUUUU!"


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

My buddy found this at a ski-chalet in Killington.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> GoPro gaper!


Gopro Gnargoyle Tundra Wookie Gaper!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My Definition of a Gaper:

-the mom and dad who raised the 2 small girls who got off the lift today with no attempt to go straight, they both just turned upon standing and drove over 2 200 lb men. It was pretty fucken funny that they were able to just completely destroy us.

-anyone who straps in within like anywhere fucking close to the lift (and I don't mean 5 feet, I mean like a hundred or something), which I know is like half of you fuckers :cheeky4:. I see you on vacation all the time! Don't worry the non-gapers can dodge you for the most part (as long as your not a 4 year old girl with pink skis), but its pathetic, really. Learn to skate or switch to skis, in which case reference the last point.

-mom with 2 4 year olds in tow, slowly leading them all erratic slow zig-zaggy style through the park, over jump knuckles... Parents these days are so protective of their kids, I'm tired of it. My parents taught me to look out for myself, and would never have jeopardized my life in this manner, FUCK!

-skiers


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

"Did you just see that gaper getting landed on because he was sitting like a dumbass at the landing of a jump" hahahahahah


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

To me it's the idiot ass kids in my park who ride over the jumps up to the jibs. Completely ruins them. They take hot laps doing just this. I wanna kill them and then they go up to the jump and roll over it...literally. The one jump they turned into a roller because people beat down the lip so much. They absolutely destroy the lips on jumps. Pisses me off especially this year since the lack of snow has made it so there is only one jump in the big park so everyone one of the idiots hit it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lol that sux.

thankfully we have real jumps and park crews that would both kill these idiots for rolling over the top of them.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well it's more of a problem on the real jumps in the beginner park so they can't and in the big park they just straight air the jump and then unstrap and hike it over and over. That and the idiots jumping off of the jumps up to the rails are fucking annoying. I want to beat their ass. The park crew doesn't really do anything cause it's a struggling resort and they don't wanna turn anyone away. They fix the jumps up to the rails about three of so times a day. So frustrating waiting for hits to open up because idiots ruined the jump and the park crew has to fix it. Sorry, but it pisses me off when I'm trying to learn and these retards are being destructive and making it harder for me to learn.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Vail isn't known for park but there are 3-4 park crew in each park constantly working.... Riding too. Also there is a snowcat that grooms a couple times a day in golden peak.....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

We only have two parks. The one just has two or so small jumps, maybe 10 footers. Then three or so jibs. Then there is the big park. Usually has 15ish jibs and a jump line of three. Then two big 40 footers at the end of the park. The park crew is there all day every day and only work on the stuff when it's fucked up. The only thing I have to complain about is that the features in the big park are made for people who are really good and then begginer park is made for retards. So I'm kinda stuck right now on jibs.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

40' is for really good? My 12 year old hits that.... He's got some 7-8 year old kids he rides with on weekends that hit it too.... Go get that and own it.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

To me there is no bigger douche bag on the hill then guys looking like this.










According the urban dictionary this guy fits point #2 "Looks like an idiot on the mountain" and point #3 "is totally oblivious to the fact that they look like an idiot". What makes douches like this the worste is typically they arnt first time riders...so ignorance isnt an excuse.

GAPER ="Guaranteed Accident Prone on Every Run"...if they are within arms reach of the palm of my hand.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> To me there is no bigger douche bag on the hill then guys looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf is this guy thinking..... He's got midget legs


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Its the brand Long Collective. Basically the absolute worst most douchbag clothing of any sport targeted towards self sodomizing retards who drink from their own dinks.

Long Collective


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I just keep thinking, that's gotta be photoshopped. No, maybe ... well... but there ARE idiots... come ON, that can't be... yeah, well...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

OTT for sure. It's just weird, so your belt goes across your knees?

PS. My pants certainly sag to a point so don't take me for a hater


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

BTW...that guy is part of the Long Collective "team', as in his job is to represent the brand!

look at the site. Honestly im not sure if the belt goes across the knees, or if there is just a very loooong crotch to the pants. Either way those clothes are balls...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I don't know about you people, but I am always gapin shit at the hill.........

.........fine ladies in tights on skis, snowboard cute chicks trying to catch air, mad steez from the local shred gangs actin food court gangster tough. recess is in session everyday on the hill, yo~!

Worry more about the kooks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sassicaia said:


> To me there is no bigger douche bag on the hill then guys looking like this.


Had to have been at Keystone. I swear, 40% of the people riding Keystone look just like this. Hell, a good portion of the skiers too.

They're usually the same people who can barely link turns but can somehow spin 4700s off of every rail around. To each their own, I just don't get it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Had to have been at Keystone. I swear, 40% of the people riding Keystone look just like this. Hell, a good portion of the skiers too.
> 
> They're usually the same people who can barely link turns but can somehow spin 4700s off of every rail around. To each their own, I just don't get it.


Yea all teh retarded park skiers look like this.

I'm pretty sure if you don't wear T9 gear in this fashion it won't stay on..or they won't let you wear it..or some such...never tried it myself but from what I've seen... FUBU for snow *******.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Sick-Pow said:


> I don't know about you people, but I am always gapin shit at the hill.........
> 
> .........fine ladies in tights on skis, snowboard cute chicks trying to catch air, mad steez from the local shred gangs actin food court gangster tough. recess is in session everyday on the hill, yo~!
> 
> Worry more about the kooks.


I dont know what you just said :dunno:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Lmao at the snow ****** and the helmet-wearing GoPro lady dating. :laugh:


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

In Lake Tahoe, back in the early 1990's, we used the term gaper for the people that would stare at the view of the lake with their mouth gaping open taking in the incredible scenery. Usually oblivious to their surroundings and stopping on the lip of kickers to gape (mouth wide open) at the the magnificent views and take pictures of each other.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Argo said:


> 40' is for really good? My 12 year old hits that.... He's got some 7-8 year old kids he rides with on weekends that hit it too.... Go get that and own it.


Well learning new tricks on a forty foot jump is a pretty dumb idea unless it's like above a 900. I wasn't talking about the jumps though. They are fine, it's the jibs that are for really good people. There is only one jib that isn't a pop on and the rest are about three feet onto the box. Not terrible, but when you're trying to learn the basic boardslides it's sketchy. The shit is about five or six feet from the ground too so it's pretty big consequences if you mess up.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Honestly, if someone is awestruck by the view, I won't hold it against them. As long as they're not in the way


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Honestly, if someone is awestruck by the view, I won't hold it against them. As long as they're not in the way


We were a bunch of immature jerks back then that thought we owned Squaw Valley. Looking back, I'm embarrassed by the whole attitude of "We are better than you because we live here and you vacationers don't". Just saying where I thought the term came from.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Someoldguy said:


> We were a bunch of immature jerks back then that thought we owned Squaw Valley. Looking back, I'm embarrassed by the whole attitude of "We are better than you because we live here and you vacationers don't". Just saying where I thought the term came from.


Every spot has locals that are like that. I always chuckle under my breath hearing the tourists talk about how "epic" the day is when the snow conditions are honestly the suck. But, whatever. They're on vacation and enjoying themselves so more power to them.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Every spot has locals that are like that. I always chuckle under my breath hearing the tourists talk about how "epic" the day is when the snow conditions are honestly the suck. But, whatever. They're on vacation and enjoying themselves so more power to them.


I'll be one of those tourist gapers in a few weeks. I can't wait. :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Irony: had buddies in town from the midwest to ride over the SIA weekend. They're all scouring the snow reports, "Breck has the most snow, we should definitely go there". Breck reported 8" for that day, and Keystone 6". We ended up at Keystone. One of my buddies bitched the whole day because all the fresh snow made it too "bumpy" and mad at us for taking him on "mogul runs" (just pushed around fresh snow, not actual moguls). Funny.

And I don't feel superior now that I get to live here, but having the good fortune to do it, I'm loving the shit out of it and don't mind wearing it on my sleeve


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Irony: had buddies in town from the midwest to ride over the SIA weekend. They're all scouring the snow reports, "Breck has the most snow, we should definitely go there". Breck reported 8" for that day, and Keystone 6". We ended up at Keystone. One of my buddies bitched the whole day because all the fresh snow made it too "bumpy" and mad at us for taking him on "mogul runs" (just pushed around fresh snow, not actual moguls). Funny.
> 
> And I don't feel superior now that I get to live here, but having the good fortune to do it, I'm loving the shit out of it and don't mind wearing it on my sleeve


Same thing when my friends from So Cal come out. All they do is bitch about the bumpy snow and the flat traverses. And they just want to ride park all day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Was scouring youtube looking at contour roam vids (trying to make up my mind) and I came across this vid and immediately thought of this thread!!! At first glance he's a PURE gaper. But then you see him passing tons of stopped people on the hill, so I give him partial credit. Just fix that gap and stop listening to music designed for women.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Every spot has locals that are like that. I always chuckle under my breath hearing the tourists talk about how "epic" the day is when the snow conditions are honestly the suck. But, whatever. They're on vacation and enjoying themselves so more power to them.


i was riding the lift a couple of weeks ago up with a family of skiers (mom, dad, 8 year old)and they make a comment on how great the snow is. they ask me if i think the snow is pretty good today. I let out a surprised scoff and a loud laugh and say "oh god no, the snow today blows. all the runs are iced over and the tree/off trail riding is hard crusty garbage. me and my friends gave up on finding any snow worth riding an hour ago and have just making it a park day because there is nothing worth even wasting time on" the mom gave a sad "oh" and went back to giving her kid some m&ms. i laughed on the inside. fyi, i dont think they were vacationing, they were just generic skiiers, and good to them is totaly different than good to a snowboarder


----------

